# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  احتاج مساعده.........؟؟؟؟

## هدى الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتي لا اعلم ان كان هذا هو القسم المناسب لطرح سوالي....؟
بحث كثيرآ عن الاجابه ولكن لم اجد شي واضح 
السؤال هو: امثله تطبيقيه معاصره عن الادله المختلف فيها: المصلحه المرسله,سد الذرائع ,الاستحسان , الاستصحاب, العرف ....؟؟
قالت لي الدكتوره اقل شي مثالين مع الشرح ..... وانا لم اجد مثال واحد..!!
اتمنى تساااعدوني وربي تعبت بحثت في النت وفي مكتبة الجامعه ولم اجد الاجااابه.........
الله يوفق ويسعد اللي تساعدني.....في انتظاركم...

----------


## أمينه الهواري

ها هو الجزاب
في الملفات المرفقة

----------

